# Baby Feral Pigeon Unable to Stand Up



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone.

While back, I had received great help from this forum. It was regarding a single mother feral pigeon, who, with your kind help, my and her hard work, was able to raise two of her babies, all on her own. My user name then, I believe, was Ntspcssm. I thank you all again. The mother and her, now grown up children, I am sure, are also very grateful, all three of them.

This morning, I found on my balcony a baby pigeon. She or he was trying to flap her/his wings, but could not stand up. I took her in. Both of her legs seem to be limp as if they are both broken. I only see two small wounds , identical, and one on each of her leg at the outside of her knees... so they could be just scrapes. She/he seems to be healthy otherwise and is eating. I am working on getting some medical help, but in the meantime anyone with any ideas, any helpful hints...?

Thank you.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

If she/he is able to fly before she got to your balcony then perhaps she flew into your window and has swelling going on to the spinal column, if that did happen then that could take awhile to heal. Other than that i am not sure but someone who has more knowledge will be along shortly and may have some other ideas. I hope she/he is ok and keep in touch after the medical exam. 

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ante,

Baby pigeons often suffer from metabolic bone disease caused by a lack of calcium and vitamin D3. I have had several collared doves with this problem and they improve very quickly if given supplements. I think that you might be able to find liquid calcium and vitamin D3, that works faster than solid stuff like cuttlebone.

The little wounds are probably caused by trying to walk on her hock joints.

Have a read of this thread about a baby dove that was both paralysed and deformed, when we got her she was pulling herself along on her wings and dragging her useless legs behind her:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15302&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It is possible for them to break their legs such that it's not easy without an X-Ray to be sure. You didn't say exactly how young this baby pigeon is. If it's so young that the feathers aren't completely in, then it might not be so hard to carefully examine the legs looking for evidence of breaks. Sometimes, either soapy water or alcohol can be used to help render the skin translucent (although you don't want to use too much alcohol over a large area lest the pigeon get drunk and I'm serious). 

Anyhow, you can work the joints here and there and feel the mechanics of the leg to make the determination if they're actually broke. By and large, as long as they're somewhat straight and don't hang or angle off funny then they can heal pretty well without intervention, especially if you make a towel nest and keep the pigeon fed, watered and cleaned without him having to move for a week or so. There are, however, ways of managing breaks that are pretty helpful (splinting techniques) for a bird who's a little older or more active and hard to restrain.

Probably more often than not it's the calcium deficiency, spinal injury or kidney swelling due to an infection that is the problem. So, look a little closer, move things around to test and get back with us.

Pidgey


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you all. I have just named him (I am assuming he is male), September. So... September I think is very young but he has all of his feathers and he is beautiful. I wish I new how to post a photo or a video of him. The reason I think he is young because of his beak... but now to think about it, he is not squeaking, which makes me wander. I had closely examined him and his legs. He is letting me touch him. I have been moving gently and in a slow, slow motion around him. His legs as I said are limp. I can move them anyway I want, without problem or without him struggling or showing any discomfort. There is no any indication that there is any fracture in his bones except his knees or hip joints could be hurt or most likely, if it is an injury, I think it will be the spine, since both of his legs are paralyzed.

Now, I am not sure if I should call a veterinarian or not. Right now I don't know anyone I can trust. I think I am going to wait a day. After all, most of you, specially Cynthia, know more about pigeons then any doctor I can find.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Out of curiosity, are the two wounds on the backwards-facing "knees" just up from the spread of the toes? If that's the case, that's actually the equivalent of our heel. The true knees are almost encased in the skin of the trunk with limited protrusion. Here's a link to skeletal drawings for you to study:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Do you have any idea where this bird might have come from above your balcony? I ask because it may have fallen from enough height to have hurt its legs and/or spine. The way they're arranged, it usually takes a blow to the body to actually hurt the spine but that can happen (usually by an impact with a car). When the feathers are fully grown, they can usually helicopter down to a somewhat soft landing even if they can't quite gain altitude flying.

As to age, does she make any other sound at all? What about the beak makes you think it's a young one? The reason that I ask is because there are other possibilities that can cause paralysis but it usually wouldn't happen to an immature bird. You can read about a presentation of that kind here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10686

Pidgey


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

That sounds a lot like my Squidge's problems!

Definitely keep us posted as to September's status...I'd be interested in knowing how similar our cases are.

You can read about what I went through with Squidge here...see if any of that sounds similar to you.

http://pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17378


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ante,

Not all squeakers squeak, but the baby beak will be a giveaway! I have just had a number of white fledgelings that didn't start squeaking until they had been with me for 5 days.

A vet could take X rays to establish whether there is a break, but at least here in the UK that is done under light anaesthetic which carries a risk for the bird. If he is eating healthily and his poops are normal then I don't think a kidney infection is very likely.

If you are doubful about taking him to a vet then place him in a do'nut shaped towel so that his legs hang beneath him and his vent is free from obstruction. This will minimise the legs setting badly if they are broken and avoid him getting a pasted vent.

Give him calcium supplements and let him get some sunshine.

If it is metabolic bone disease then he should start to show improvement pretty fast. Doveling showed some improvement within two days of having the supplements.

Cynthia


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

What worries me is the continued movement of his body. As he is lying there, his body moves slightly with every breath he takes. I don't think this is normal.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ante B,


Could you post some images of the Pigeon so we might get a better idea of his age? A close up of his profile?


They can strain or sprain their Legs to end up as you describe...

I would consider to make a simply comfortable sling for him, one where he can poop over the back part of it, yet which will support his body while letting his Legs dangle...and have his Food-Seeds and Water set up in front of him to he can eat and drink easily.

Sprains can take a few weeks to heal...and with the sling, you can gradually lower it so he has some opportunity to 'push' a little bit once his Legs are better, and gradually letting him have more weight on his Legs, on from there till he can hold his weight again.

Cracked bones similarly can be hard to notice by feeling the Legs, and will of course cause them to loose the use of the Leg(s) for some time while it heals.


Juvenile Pigeons sometimes seem to breathe heavily...

How are his poops? Can you describe them color wise and consistancy wise?

Is his vent area clean?


Usually, if they loose the use of their Legs, if it from Back injury or Kidney swelling/infection...their bowells can be effected also, so that they go only once or twice a-day...at least so far as I seem to have seen...

Where, Cracked or Broken Leg Bones, or sprained or strained Legs, their Bowells should be processing and acting normaly, but with the problem for them of not feeling comfortable to poop laying down like that, and or trying to crawl away from pooping...so...

A sling may help nicely for any of these possibilites...

But the scrapes/injury to his Heels does suggest he had had a hard landing...

Check his Keel also, for any injury there...

Tee-shirt material is yeilding and makes probably the best Sling...

I have used small Towells also, and they worked well, but were not as yeliding/conforming...

One basically cuts two 25 Cent-Piece holes, spaced for their Legs to go through, and with care so the cloth does not tug against their inner Thighs...and suspends the Sling from four points, or sometimes two, so the Pigeon is comfortable, level, and feels secure.


Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

ante bozanich said:


> What worries me is the continued movement of his body. As he is lying there, his body moves slightly with every breath he takes. I don't think this is normal.


Well, their ribcages do expand/contract when they're breathing and that is normal for them. You can suffocate a bird by restricting that movement so it's actually a concern when you're bundling one up for various reasons.

Pidgey


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your kindness, great information and links. Sorry, I can't respond in detail as I would like to, to all of your posts. Right now I am overwhelmed by all of this. About a week ago I gave a home to another pigeon with permanent leg injury, but that is a subject for another thread... maybe when I am able to breathe again. I am also, as some of you know, trying to help some other non-humans, at this same time.

Enough complaining, let me get back to September. He is definitely a young pigeon... fleshy part on the top of his beak which is beautifully all pink. Besides that, I heard him squeaking this morning as I was giving him a bath... well he also took a sip of his warm bath water while we were at it. I have found about eight, relatively large droppings, dark-green with some dark-gray and white color in it on the top of the newspaper which I have been using to line up the bottom of an American milk crate where September has been resting since I have found him yesterday. All poops were relatively solid. To me, they did not look much different then the poop I have been cleaning from other pigeons, who come to visit me daily.

I have tried to make a sling this morning. I cut up two of my T-shirts made holes etc. but September kept flapping his wings until he got out. To keep him in there I would have to rap the sling around him and keep him tight and restricted in there. In spite of his legs paralysis, he is very strong.

For right now, as I said above, I am keeping him inside a milk crate covered with the screen, above the ground, in my living-room, by the window, with a lot of light and a good view of his fellow pigeons outside on my terrace. He seems to be comfortable resting on top of a bowl full of Kaytee Supreme Fortified Daily Bland for Colombes-Dove-Palomas seeds. I have another small bowl of the same mix in front of him and two more bowls one full of Kaytee Hi-Cal Grit and other full of fresh water. I have been watching him most of the day. He is not moving much except for plucking on his food. I am assuming he has found a comfortable position and is not injuring himself further... that is if he was injured in the first place. 

So the question still remains... What is wrong with his legs?

Now, I am going to let him rest while I pray for him. Tomorrow morning I am going to give him a warm bath again, clean his room, give him fresh food and water, and let' see what a new day my bring.

Thank you again all of you good people.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ante,

Have you given him any calcium syrup? In my own experience the leg paralysis of young birds had been caused by a calcium deficiency...the calcium strengthens the bones and muscles. As the administration of calcium syrup (I give two drops straight in the beak) results in such a fast improvement it is always the first remedy I try. Fortunately it has actually worked in every case of leg paralysis in fledgelings that I have dealt with.

Try the liquid calcium first. If that doesn't work then look for another cause.

BTW, how are your other non-humans doing? 

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ante B, 


Yahhhhh, Cynthia's recommend of the Calcium Syrup sounds really good to me...whatever is going on with this young Pigeon, it would be a good thing for him.


There is no way to say from here 'what' his issues are...

If you see any 'yellow' in his poops, be sure to let us know..?

It sounds to me like his bowells are working decently, but I would want to see maybe 30 or more poops-a-day all tolled, if they are 'Raisen' size or a little larger, and if they are larger still, than less of them of course...so...

All we can say, is the symptoms are disuse of his Legs...and my friendly wager, is that this was occasioned from a bad landing, and is in fact a double sprain, strain or green stick fractures or combinations of these...which regardless of which, are going to need something on to two weeks or a little more to heal enough for him to be walking around gingerly...then will get better from there for walking normally and easily...so...

If he injured his legs on top of an on-going Kidney inflammation, which infection was effecting his siatic Nerves, or if he only injured himself slightly, and the Legs are disused because if Kidney inflammation and not injury, or whatever combination of both, then his regimen will also need to resolve his Kidney inflammation, and this will take some fecal analysis and or conjecture from other wiser members then I am, or examination by a very able Avian Vet, as to what the possible infection may be, for some decision about what meds to try useing to combat it...so, this may take however long it takes, to resolve...if it is a factor here...


If his legs are evenly tucked under him and he is comfortable laying in a towell-do-nut or the likes, then nothing not to like there...!

If you wish to try the Sling again sometime, you can tape the ends of the his Primary Feathers together over the small of their back...and this can help still them sometimes if they are a 'wiggle-worm'...

But too, Slings take some finessing sometimes, and if the Bird does not feel snug, secure and comfortable, they will be wiggle-worms for sure and drive us to exhasperations trying to satisfy their comfort...

But, it can be done! it just takes some ( however many adjustments or re-tries of folding or angle variations, of ) finessing, making sure they are supported evenly in the Sling, and like how the poise is, nothing binding against their thighs, able to poop over the end of it easily, and so on...when we get it 'right' they will usually, "usually" abide very nicely and just relax into it...at least for a few hours anyway, then it is good to haul them out, a couple times a day if need be, hold them, let them excercise their Wings a little, and so on.

If the Legs are unsplinted probable craked bone injury or bad sprain, of course one must be very mindful of the Legs if taking them from the sling for a respite...

Some 'Sling Birds' are very easy patients, very patient and relaxed and calm and accepting...and some are not..!


Good luck...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Ante,
> 
> Have you given him any calcium syrup? In my own experience the leg paralysis of young birds had been caused by a calcium deficiency...the calcium strengthens the bones and muscles. As the administration of calcium syrup (I give two drops straight in the beak) results in such a fast improvement it is always the first remedy I try. Fortunately it has actually worked in every case of leg paralysis in fledgelings that I have dealt with.
> 
> Try the liquid calcium first. If that doesn't work then look for another cause.


Cynthia, what kind of calcium syrup are you and Phil talking about? Is it something I get in pet store, and does it have to be for birds, or are you talking about human supplements available in vitamin shops? I thought giving him Hi-Cal Grit for Parrots would be enough.

I must say, September's legs seem stronger this morning. I felt the pressure he was exerting with them on my hand. At one point he accidentally flew away from me. This is the first time I have ever seen him fly. Before that, he would just flap his wings a little, and would crawl to a next dark hiding place. I watched him land on the windowsill. It was rather a soft landing with his legs extended downwards. He then just rested there. I think, and tell me if I am wrong, it is the best to let him rest for now, and not disturb him. I think he has figured out himself the best for him, which is sitting in a bowl with his legs inside the seed and his vent over the edge of the bowl, where this morning I found even more poop of the same color as yesterday.



Cyro51 said:


> BTW, how are your other non-humans doing?
> Cynthia


Well... they sure keep me busy. It's good, bad, sad and happy, or as I remember you saying once: "Nothing is easy when it comes to animals." I only wish there was a forum for them, like this one is for pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ante, welcome to the forum.

I don't know what type container you use for a seed bowl but any kind you use will not keep his legs properly aligned. The seeds themselves will make him slide around. We use ceramic containers and they are very slick. After ours get a little age they too love to pile up in their seed bowls but the danger of splayed legs is past for them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ante B,


I have yet to send off for some Calcium Syrup myself, but have been wanting to for ever, and I need to be reminded where to get it in fact..!

Otherwise, do make sure there is no more 'flying' or any other sort of stress on these Legs...events like the one you descrie can or will injure him further or at best, delay and compromise his recovery.

He needs a couple weeks for them to heal...with resting them, or testing them gently in his Cage.

Can you get a small Cage for him? It would be best, as a practical way to prevent further mis-haps, and, to be able to keep him up high enough for him to be happy with the view, since Birds do not like being low.

He needs to be kept safe from any more flying episodes for a while.

Lay a clean Wash Cloth or similar small Towell over and in the Bowl he likes to rest on/in...so the Bowl will be padded and not slippery.

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How is your pigeon, Ante? By a strange coincidence I was brought an adult white pigeon that is paralysed from the hock joints down, it also has little scabs on the back of its hock joints.

After warming and rehydration I put this one in a bowl lined with kitchen towels. I hope that what is wrong with it is temporary, have given it extra calcium and quiet...If its spine was damaged I don't think the legs would function at all.

 

Cynthia


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Cynthia, sorry to hear about the white pigeon. 

Baby pigeon, September is doing really good. His legs are getting stronger each day. He is able to stand on them and walk, but still somewhat hesitantly and wobbly. I am taking Phil's advice and keeping him inside his milk crate for now, at least for another day or so. His upper beak is getting long and his fingernails perhaps need clipping, something I am going to have to figure out how to do. This is all new to me.

Now questions and dilemma come regarding his release. I have been studying the thread at the beginning of this forum _ To Release Or Not To Release?, _ while keeping in mind these few simple words: "Him that I love, I wish to be free -- even from me." by Anne Morrow Lindbergh.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ante B,

Rather than 'clip', just use a regular people-nail type Emery Bord, and 'file' doen the very-most sharp tips a little...

Clipping can be dangerous and if you cut into the quick, they can bleed ferociously.

Didja line his sitting bowl with some Cloth, and set his small Seed Bowl in front of him?

You can use a lid from a small Jar for his Seeds Bowl for that matter...just elevate it on something for him to reach it okay from his laying-Bowl...

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

